# Neill Blomkamp's 'Chappie' due out March 27th, 2015



## TetraVaal (Apr 22, 2013)

Details revolving around the plot are extremely vague right now. The only known details right now is that it's a much smaller, more esoteric film that revolves around a crazy robot that find itself in some "hilarious" situations. The South African rap group, *Die Antwoord*, will also be involved with the film. Speaking of which, it should be interesting to see how Yolandi Visser does with her acting debut. I believe she was actually offered the role of Lisbeth in David Fincher's 'Girl With the Dragon Tattoo', but she had to turn it down due to scheduling conflicts.

The film will also shoot on location in Johannesburg from September 2013 to January 2014. Extensive post work will be done in Vancouver throughout the majority of 2014.

Earlier reports suggested the film would be a sci-fi comedy. But Blomkamp recently clarified that while there is humor, it's still a science fiction film that contains a fair amount of action and spectacle.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2013)

Hopefully he has a role lined up for Jane Levy as well.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 22, 2013)

Well I know the film won't depend on gross slap stick humor.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 22, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Hopefully he has a role lined up for Jane Levy as well.



Fuck man, I wish. Jane Levy working with Neill Blomkamp would fucking rule.



Danger Doom said:


> Well I know the film won't depend on gross slap stick humor.



Yeah... there were some humorous moments in D9--and the recent short he made with Josh Blacker was fucking hilarious. I think this will be a good project for Neill.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 22, 2013)

I want him to do a horror flick. NOW!


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 25, 2013)

The production budget is $50 million.

Filming will begin in Jo'Burg in September and will run through to December.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 25, 2013)

holy shit this movie is going to be so fucking weird 

also it seems that Blomkamp comes from the Cameron school of Budgeting which is excellent.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 25, 2013)

You dont need a large budget for comedies really that is how guys like Stiller and Sandler stay in business.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 25, 2013)

well I mean from District 9, Elysium, and now Chaplin they all seem to be films that are relatively low compared to standard budgeting but you get optimum results from it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 25, 2013)

'District 9' cost $30 million.

'Elysium' cost $90 million.

And now 'Chappie' costs $50 million.

Even though 'Chappie' is a comedy film, the budget is still kinda large--at least compared to D9--so I'm wondering if there's going to be a ton of visualization being utilized in this film. We already know it revolves around some sort of crazy robot, so this should be really fun and unique to see what Blomkamp does with it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 25, 2013)

D9 was 30 million? He made that with 30 million?


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 25, 2013)

Pretty remarkable, isn't it? Just wait until you see what he did with $90 million. Everyone who saw the 10 minute reel for 'Elysium' said it completely DWARFS the trailer. Jodie Foster even remarked at Comic Con last year that the final cut of the film will look like it costs $200 million to make.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 25, 2013)

Makes you wonder how much these actors are getting paid for films over a 100 million budget.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Lets wait and see how his new film will turn out before riding his cock more...


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 25, 2013)

Fuck off, poseur.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 27, 2013)

Sharlto Copley will be playing the robot in the film.  Looks like Neill has found his Michael Biehn.

Also, *Martial*, Neill does have an idea for a horror film, so that may come after this.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 27, 2013)

Its just district 9 part 2 which is being made into a comedy

Christoper: hey Wikus I'm back
Wikus: Thank god, did you get the serum to make me human again?
Christopher: forgot it back home 
Wikus: oh you 

but seriously, can't wait for elysium and I guess we need to get more details for this, budget is quite small but what he can do a small/smaller budget compared to other directors is pretty amazing. ( getting major boners for elysium, shit looks so awesome)


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 11, 2013)

Also, if you read the whole article, you get to find out that Neill Blomkamp is inspired by the artworks of Masamune Shirow. This guy gets cooler and cooler by the year!


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 31, 2013)

I guess this film won't be as comedy driven as the earlier reports suggested. There's still a comedy component, but Blomkamp said its a more heartfelt story fraught with gunfire in a strange sci-fi setting.

Also, *Dev Patel* will be starring in the lead role.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2013)

That's the Slumdog kid, right?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 31, 2013)

That would be him.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 13, 2013)

A plot synopsis has been released for the film. I'm too lazy to link, but the film will focus on a robot (played by Sharlto Copley whose voice will be done in post) that is kidnapped by two gangsters (played by Die Antwoord) to use for their own nefarious ways. 

With the exception of the third world location and the featuring of a robot, this film sounds like a radical departure from Blomkamp's first two films. I'm glad, actually. The last thing I need to read is more people bitching about Blomkamp just focusing of social inequalities.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 13, 2013)

Sounds like Short Circuit.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 13, 2013)

His style and same casting is going to get old quick. Don't get me wrong I loved Kruger >=)


----------



## Parallax (Aug 13, 2013)

casting never gets old if there's chemistry.

You certainly don't groan when Toshiro Mifune showed up in a Kurosawa film or Liv Ullmann in a Bergman flick


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 13, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> His style and same casting is going to get old quick. Don't get me wrong I loved Kruger >=)



Yeah, 'cause it's not like James Cameron and Michael Biehn didn't do great things together for three straight films... oh wait.


----------



## Jena (Aug 14, 2013)

Just as long as Die Antwoord doesn't sing in the movie, we're good...

I'm sorry, I just find that women's screeching really annoying.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 14, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Sounds like Short Circuit.


**


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 23, 2013)

_"Cantillo will play a gangster named Yankie who hopes to use the robot for his own gain."_

He was also in 'Elysium.' He was the dude with all the face tats. He's also in 'The Walking Dead.'


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

wait a minute...that plot sounds VERY familiar.

yep, .

Call your boy, Tetra...


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 23, 2013)

'Chappie' was written in 2010, dumb ass.


----------



## Grape (Aug 23, 2013)

I was going to troll, but D9 for $30m is extremely impressive. Still have to see Elysium, but I'm not big on action movies.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 24, 2013)

Sounds interesting


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 28, 2013)

He will be filming in Johannesburg in January 2014.

Sharlto Copley, Die Antwoord, Hugh Jackman and Dev Patel all in the same movie? This has to be the most bizarre cast ever.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 30, 2013)

sounds like an unbelievable cast


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 28, 2013)

> *Sigourney Weaver Joins Neill Blomkamp’s ‘Chappie’*
> 
> Briefly: Neill Blomkamp is following Elysium with the film Chappie, in which a couple of gangster steal a robot named Chappie, which ends up adopted into ”a very strange and dysfunctional family.” Sharlto Copley is providing the voice of Chappie, and Hugh Jackman and Dev Patel are cast as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ninian (Oct 28, 2013)

shit sounds weird.​


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 26, 2014)

Chappie is apparently


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 23, 2014)

It only took one piece of Chappie promotional material to showcase how utterly fucking childish and cartoonish Ultron and his robot army look in Avengers 2.

We need more filmmakers like Neill Blomkamp. Badly.

Adding some rad banners from Comic Con:


----------



## Rindaman (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks like the same ol shit he's made in his last two movies to me.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 23, 2014)

That's because you're not bright.


----------



## Rindaman (Jul 23, 2014)

Remove cock from ass.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 23, 2014)

I really like those Banners. The head reminds me of Tetravaal.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 23, 2014)

In the close up shot you can see the TetraVaal branding underneath the graffiti on the right side of his head.

Love the amount of color put on him this time around too. Definitely something familiar yet different at the same time.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 3, 2014)

First trailer drops tomorrow.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 3, 2014)

can't wait, post updates


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 3, 2014)

Wish his body had a lil bit more orange.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 3, 2014)

His left arm gets replaced with an orange one in the film.

He does look cool though.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 4, 2014)

wow, looks great


----------



## Vault (Nov 4, 2014)

I didn't know Die Antwood were in this  im pumped.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 4, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> wow, looks great



Looks like Neill is really hitting his stride.

We?ve been mislead by trailers before, but this film just looks and feels a lot different from his first two. I mean, there?s still the industrial design and lo-tech/low-life feel to the design work--but visually and thematically--it looks like new territory for him.

Even the visuals and cinematography are different. More colors. A little bit more saturation. Very cinematic in look and feel.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 4, 2014)

I wasn't expecting the trailer to have that kind of tone. Definitely interested.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 5, 2014)

I have to admit, the trailer gives the vibe that this movie is going to be a masterpiece. Hope it doesn't dissapoint. I am soo fucking hyped right now.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 5, 2014)

Such a talented director. Shame about his writing.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 5, 2014)

The feels.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 5, 2014)

i'm more into his stories than his technique, but it is impressive when it's pointed out.  

i'm curious what this movie will say about AI and/or "natural" intelligence.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 5, 2014)

Blomkamp designed that mech himself. Pretty impressive.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sounds good.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

That trailer is amazing.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 26, 2014)

Hans Zimmer is scoring Chappie.

Cool bit of news.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 26, 2014)

Dude..that's totally Die Antwoord.


----------



## dream (Nov 27, 2014)

TetraVaal said:


> Hans Zimmer is scoring Chappie.
> 
> Cool bit of news.



We could be in a real treat if Zimmer puts in the effort. :33


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 28, 2014)

Blomkamp seems to have more of an eastern(japanese) approach to AI and robots than a western one.
I think that makes his films more interesting.



TetraVaal said:


> Blomkamp designed that mech himself. Pretty impressive.



Yeah, the guy has CGI Fx bacground and I heard he designed the whole concept art for Elysium as well. I think it is always good to have some kind of creative background, especially for a director who is trying to make himself a name with SCI-FI movies.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2015)

I can tell already that this is going to have a lot of heart.  We are going to care about that robot by the end of the movie!


----------



## dream (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah, that mech looks amazing. <3

Here's to hoping that this movie does well.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 9, 2015)

Hold up, I thought this was supposed to be a comedy! lol


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2015)

It will be a comedy.  You are going to laugh hysterically about the robot's antics.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I can tell already that this is going to have a lot of heart.  We are going to care about that robot by the end of the movie!



Man when he says "I am consciousness, I am alive, I am chappie." it gets me all emotional dunno why


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 9, 2015)

Based on the trailer, the movie seems too predictable. Neil is going to demonize humans for killing a conscious robot (even though its the ethical thing to do) and Chappie will probably die.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2015)

Maybe it's a red herring--set-up for deconstruction.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 9, 2015)

Already seeing this will have the best action sequence of 2015.


I know Neil is into Cyber punk but I really wish he sit down and create an expanded universe where he can direct an original trilogy .


----------



## dream (Jan 9, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I know Neil is into Cyber punk but I really wish he sit down and create an expanded universe where he can direct an original trilogy .



Perhaps that might become a reality if he ever has a big enough hit.  That or he doesn't care for trilogies and/or prefers to work on new things each time.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 10, 2015)

Very surprised by the change in direction with this new trailer. But still looks great.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 11, 2015)

^
Yeah I was a bit let down as well with the new trailer. Seems like a very predictable plot. I hope this doesn't turn out to be like elysium(amazing concept - poor execution).


----------



## Karasu (Jan 11, 2015)

Hmm thought they were going in a different direction with this.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 11, 2015)

saw the trailers and thought it was pretty generic.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 25, 2015)

TetraVaal said:


> Blomkamp designed that mech himself. Pretty impressive.


The mech's design is somewhat reminiscent of the ED-209 from Robocop, albeit a bit more practical and 10 times as deadly.

Not overly excited for the film but I'll certainly give it a look, if only for the visuals alone.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh, wow, all these people, these _specific_ people so excited to see that movie


And not even a squeak now that it's out

I'm looking at you


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 7, 2015)

I gotta say though, there was really cool use of colors like canary yellow or bright orange in this movie, that stood out and give life to a dour generic johanesburg


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't care about stupid south african rappers who can't act.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 7, 2015)

is that what they were?


----------



## Karasu (Mar 7, 2015)

Movie suuuuuuuuuuuucked hardcore


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Mar 8, 2015)

Enjoyed the movie.  Not without its flaws.
Liked it better than Elysium, but not as much as District 9.
Director does his robots/mech well.
Copley is awesome as always in his role.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 8, 2015)

The film is definitely a noticeable notch or two above Elysium, which is why I guess I'm slightly perplexed to see such a negative reaction toward it. It's almost like payola critics might be throwing knives due to the fact that the majority of them are shills for Marvel and Disney, and only a moron wouldn't be able to see that they want to be conglomerates within the filmmaking industry. They own every market. The fact that they're dominating the Chinese market, which is what Hollywood is going to be making films for soon, is reason enough to believe that big-budget original ideas in Hollywood are now practically dead. But, again, and you can believe all you want that this is just a conspiracy theory, a large part of that is due to these studios wanting to kill originality altogether. And how do you do that? Pay off critics.

We all know how critics influence the majority of people nowadays anyway. You can even see it on here, for example.

Anyway, this film is also a bit misunderstood and I blame that on cultural divide. This film is so weirdly South African, even more so than D9, which retained some bit of accessibility and dealt with topics that were at least familiar to Western culture. But the South African 'Zef' weirdness, as well as the overly strong Transhumanisn 3rd act of this film, I think was a bit convoluted for a lot of these people to handle.

I will still to my guns all the way through that this film is to Blomkamp as Fight Club was to Fincher. A lot of you probably don't remember how much that film was hated upon its initial release. Almost the same type of polarizing reactions that Chappie is currently receiving.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Mar 8, 2015)

TetraVaal said:


> The film is definitely a noticeable notch or two above Elysium, which is why I guess I'm slightly perplexed to see such a negative reaction toward it. *It's almost like payola critics might be throwing knives due to the fact that the majority of them are shills for Marvel and Disney, and only a moron wouldn't be able to see that they want to be conglomerates within the filmmaking industry. They own every market. The fact that they're dominating the Chinese market, which is what Hollywood is going to be making films for soon, is reason enough to believe that big-budget original ideas in Hollywood are now practically dead. But, again, and you can believe all you want that this is just a conspiracy theory, a large part of that is due to these studios wanting to kill originality altogether. And how do you do that? Pay off critics.*
> 
> We all know how critics influence the majority of people nowadays anyway. You can even see it on here, for example.
> 
> ...



> Film critics don't agree with my opinion, therefore, they are shills


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't care if they don't agree with my opinion. The majority of them are retarded anyway.

Chris Cunningham summarized film critics with one sentence in a way that most can't do in a paragraph.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 8, 2015)

the movie has objectively bad written moments in it. There's no handwaving

Like Dev Patel runing away  from gangsters shouting "you philistines" from the driver window

Jeez.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Mar 8, 2015)

TetraVaal said:


> I don't care if they don't agree with my opinion. The majority of them are retarded anyway.
> 
> Chris Cunningham summarized film critics with one sentence in a way that most can't do in a paragraph.



I'm not saying I agree or disagree with the above but I just don't think critics are paid off. Especially when i've observed that low-budget indie movies usually get much better reviews than big budget hollywood ones.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 8, 2015)

That's because low budget indie films are no threat to the Marvel or Star Wars franchises.

Rotten Tomatoes is corporate owned, by the way.

They're about as objective and trustworthy as Fox News.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Mar 8, 2015)

TetraVaal said:


> That's because low budget indie films are no threat to the Marvel or Star Wars franchises.
> 
> Rotten Tomatoes is corporate owned, by the way.
> 
> They're about as objective and trustworthy as Fox News.



Marvel and Star Wars movies get bad reviews too. Rotten Tomatoes don't make their own reviews, they just compile reviews.


----------



## dream (Mar 8, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> Oh, wow, all these people, these _specific_ people so excited to see that movie
> 
> 
> And not even a squeak now that it's out
> ...



I was being lazy as fuck.   This movie was a disappointment in my eyes.  All the notable human characters are terrible.  Die Antwoord?  I was hoping that they would die and never be mentioned again before the first half of the movie was over.  Fucking Ninja. 

Patel...

Chappie was the best character but even it is a disappointment though I really did like how he was manipulated into commit crimes.  

Movie wasn't a visual delight as Elysium was but the action was decent enough though the payoff felt lacking.  Did like the pacing of the film better than Elysium which at times felt a bit jarring or not as organic.   

3/5


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 8, 2015)

This movie lacked badass weapons. Disappoint, Neil Totenkopf.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 9, 2015)

>Lacking badass weapons

>In a movie about a weapons manufacturer


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 9, 2015)

Wow, a lot of hate for this. I, for one, actually really liked it. Mostly because of Chappie himself, and the last 40 minutes.

Definitely a shit ton better than Elysium. Still ashamed I actually paid money to see it.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm still a bit confused when it comes to rating this movie, I liked the story and the visuals but the acting was horrible... On the other hand Chappie's performance was excelent, I have yet to see a more charmingly naive robot in any other movie 

What I didn't like however is that the director uses too much of the same ideas he had with his previous movies, just look at the ending of this movie and compare it with D9's, also there were some moments that remind of Elysium, which isn't that bad but still he should have tried harder.

All and all I give it 7/10


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2015)

Was a decent movie. I loved Chappie, he was awesome. Some great shots and good action scenes but some bad acting and some shit dialog inbetween.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 20, 2015)

Man, I really enjoyed this movie. It was a cool ass movie with Neill's cool ass mechs, and I didn't hate Die Antwoord. I guess the reviews couldn't handle Chappie's swag. "fuck mothas!"


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 23, 2015)

Man I am so torn in between. Most reviews are terrible, but also some people say the film is awesome... But I think I'll wait for a dvd rip to be on the safe side I guess


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 23, 2015)

I thought the movie was fantastic. There were so many questions ... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Like ... did the main character really die? If you transfer someone's mind onto a robot, is that person technically still him? Do robots go to heaven?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 25, 2015)

This was movie absolutely terrible from start to finish (as I suspected from the trailer). I don't understand Blomkamp. Why the fuck would you feature Die Antwoord as featured actors when you have Hugh Jackman and Dev Patel? Couldn't he just hire professional actors? I couldn't take this movie seriously.  From Die Antwoords ugly fucking accent from their terrible from Blomkamp trying to force audience connection to a robot.  

Chappie is 2 steps backwards for Neil just as when he was beginning to garner some respect as a promising SciFi director. He basically took a robot from Elysium then made a movie about it. 

Neil has been exposed as a one-trick pony since District 9. He needs to escape from the "run-down Johannesburg" area and explore different ideas. I hope he stays the fuck away from Halo movies. He can't write a script worth sht. I'm glad that I'm not a big Alien fan because he's going to shit all over your franchise.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 18, 2015)

Jerusalem said:


> This was movie absolutely terrible from start to finish (as I suspected from the trailer). I don't understand Blomkamp. Why the fuck would you feature Die Antwoord as featured actors when you have Hugh Jackman and Dev Patel? Couldn't he just hire professional actors? I couldn't take this movie seriously.  From Die Antwoords ugly fucking accent from their terrible from Blomkamp trying to force audience connection to a robot.
> 
> Chappie is 2 steps backwards for Neil just as when he was beginning to garner some respect as a promising SciFi director. He basically took a robot from Elysium then made a movie about it.
> 
> Neil has been exposed as a one-trick pony since District 9. He needs to escape from the "run-down Johannesburg" area and explore different ideas. I hope he stays the fuck away from Halo movies. He can't write a script worth sht. I'm glad that I'm not a big Alien fan because he's going to shit all over your franchise.


hahahah  crine u mad as shit

Chappie: 8/10


----------



## Succubus (May 20, 2015)

Elysium >>>> this shitty movie

pls.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 21, 2015)

Elysium sucked.
Chappie sucked.

This director IS a one trick pony. And is he really doing new alien movies? wasnt that just rummor talk of an idea that he pitched long ago but never got an answer?


----------



## dream (May 21, 2015)

I liked Elysium.

Chappie inspires hate in me.

And he is doing the new Aliens.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 21, 2015)

this guy needs to learn how to use writers of _talent_ ...


----------



## Sferr (May 26, 2015)

There not many movies that I just want to stop watching in the middle of it. Chappie was one of them. Wow, it was terrible. All the characters are caricatures whos actions are completely illogical, almost every single plot point has a huge glaring plot hole in it. Out of all the characters only Chappie drew some emotions from me and still many times the movie was throwing away any logic whatsoever just to force me to care for Chappie and this emotion manipulation was so obvious, it was putting me off a lot. A horrible, horrible movie. Even Elysium is a movie worth watching in comparison to this.


----------



## Succubus (May 26, 2015)

Every scene involving the villain makes little to no sense


----------

